# Headlight cleansing...



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

I was wondering how I would go about getting the inside of my left and right headlights cleaned? There's like a thin layer of dirt/debris that's formed along the top half on the lens of each headlight. I was going to take apart the headlights but I was told not to do that cause water condensation would form inside the headlights. Feedback on this issue would be much appreciated.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well i had dirt on my headlights and I used Blue Magic. ITs in a white bottle that you can get at any local autoparts store. Its good but you have to spend some time, about 15-20 minutes on each headlight to get them really clean. You can see results in the first buffing.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Did you apply the Blue Magic to the inside or outside of the headlights? Cause this debris that's on my headlights might be inside of the headlights... I think.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

The 93-94 plastic headlamps are sealed, so the build-up should be on the outside. I had a similar problem on my car also, my lights were a bit cloudy and yellow. Try the blue magic plastic cleaner/scratch remover it works very good. It will take some time and a few applications but it works. Then follow that up with a good plastic polish, i used some eagle one plastc polish/protectant and my headlamps look clean and clear again. Good luck...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yup as sentrapower93 explained it, thats how it goes. You just have to have patience but in the end you will gain a better looking front end and you will be able to see better at night.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback sentrapower93 and Teknokid... I'll try out this Blue Magic stuff and let you guys know how it turns out. Thanks again...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Dont forget to take before and after pictures. That way we can show others how well it works. I should have done this but oh well.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

OK... I'll make sure to take before and after pics.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i got in a accedent in dec. 2001, it wasnt bad.. just mah left front head light and korner broke, but i got new ones. and 2 days ago i clean'd it with that blue magic stuff. it look like new. seriously.. it works! i even cleaned my new one , and it lookd even new'er... ThaNkz tO >Technokid<


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Damn i should be a spokesperson or something for bluemagic. But seriously that stuff really kicks some serious @$$.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

*question?*

hey where did you buy the blue magic at what store.


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

YA I NEED TO GET SOME TOO


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i think he sed at any auto store.. i went to the closest autozone and bought mine. look for a wite bottle blue label... dont ask them i did and they sed the never had it in stock. then i found it.. or it just must b the lazy workers in my town.. ... auto zone, o'reily, or whatever.. has it ..... 

>> blue magic plastic cleaner/scratch remover..


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

*Blue Magic*

hhmm... i've checked practically every auto store in my aera and no one carries this stuff! i havn't tried the super wallmart yet. maybe they will have it there. i really don't like wallyfart.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

You can find some blue magic at pepboys also...


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

i found them at pepboys

and so i get back to my car. yea my car is a 93, but it difenetely has glass headlights. not plastic, like the sidemarkers. boy that blows. no one has any at the junkyards and new ones a 130 each. shit


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

glass ones?.. do the higher modles come as glasS? heh.. i gotta sentra 93 E.. but dont most cars come thick plastic now?.. but they got the BLue magic metal cleaner they say that it mite work.. if its relly glass u got.. but aye. i dont know . ... haha


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Never seen a 93-94 sentra with glass headlamps, only the 91-92. Your 93 must be one of a kind! Or maybe it's a 92 ?


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

ok, well then this confirms my theroy. way before i got this car. infact not even a year after it was built (march 93) this car was in a front end accident. the origional owner then sold the car to get a bigger one. the scond owner is who i got it from. it appears that when the car was repaired, an older front clip, we think we traced it down to a 92. was used. which is in fact illigeal to do, at least in Maine. 

years later after they are all worn and fogged and yellow, i try to replace them and run into a big major headache. so my 93 has a 92 front clip. you guys just reassured that. question is, will plastic headlights fit in a 92?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Well since nissan wants $165 each for 93-94 headlamps and another $65 for the grill, it will be cheaper to go with the mexican headlamp upgrade. I think Greg V from Mossy Nissan sells the kit for about $350. Just something to consider, when you're ready to do the swap...


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

that was the origional idea. but i'm largely in need of money and i was advised that its not worth it putting that much money into my car. so i am now hesisatant. plus i don't like the grill on the mexican style. are there any other aftermaket grills that would fit?


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*Aftermarket*

Hey Scar, I got my headlights repalced on my 93 XE (plastic). $51 each OEM. They look great. I got them at a place down here in Miami. If you're interested I can give you their phone number.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

Classic
that would be great. do they have a toll free number? i probably need to purchase the glass lights for a 92. unless someone knows that the plastics will fit. you wouln'd know how much the glass one are would ya?

you can send me a note or email


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

There was a write up on the old sentra online magazine on how to clean the glass headlamps on the 91-92 b13's. You may wanna read up on that first, since you're short on cash. It may help you out. Go to sentra.net to find the write up, good luck...


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Well... I went out today and got this Blue Magic stuff. And guess what... this thing really works!!! I was able to notice how much more cleaner the headlights looked with the first application of Blue Magic. Cleaned that debris right off... no sweat. Oh... and Teknokid... You asked for before and after pics of the headlights... I forgot to take a pic of the headlights before I applied the Blue Magic (sorry  ). But I could post an after pic of the headlights; but I'm guessing that'd be pointless though...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Its okay. My friend wants me to clean up his headlights too so i will take pictures before and after.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Hey glad to see the blue magic worked out for you. This stuff saved me alot of money, cause i was about to buy some new headlights for my car before i tried it out. I'll tell ya for 4 bucks it's worth a try guys. Sure hope everyone reads this thread cause i see alot of sentras out there with yellow dingy headlights lol...


----------



## pksjay (Oct 27, 2002)

You apply this cleaner to the outside of the headlamp only? Or do you need to disassemble them? This sounds like it can really help me out ...


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

pksjay said:


> *You apply this cleaner to the outside of the headlamp only? Or do you need to disassemble them?*


 Yeah, just apply it on the outside of the headlight lense... if I remember correctly, it'll form a glaze on the headlight... it's ok... it should do that... wait a minute or two... then rub off the glaze and the headlights should look a little better than before. After a couple of applications the headlights should look good as new :thumbup:.


----------



## pksjay (Oct 27, 2002)

Excellent, I plan on doing it this weekend. My wife 1996 sentra has headlights that look cloudy than the sky. I was worried it might be on the inside, but from what i have read on these cars there is now way for it to get in, so i guess i will try this cleaner...


----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

ok, so what do you do if your 92 E has condensation INside the lights?


----------



## specialkjr (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah, my '91 has condensation inside the lights too. It sucks.


----------

